# Eeyore Socks



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

I saw these pictures on Pinterest. Don't especially care for them, but the heels caught my eye. They look strange to me, look like they wove yarn back and forth to reinforce them? Do the heels look strange to you??


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Very odd


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Other socks on the etsy site have the same texture and one is ribbed. Would imagine it is more to prevent slippage than reinforcing.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/257948817/sale-burgundy-color-socks-gifts-ideas?ref=related-2


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the whole sock looks strange to me.................I AM old fashioned.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh those are so cute, don't know about the heel but I am sure Christopher Robbin fans would like the socks


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I am an Eeyore efficianado I have lots and I need to round them all up and get them in one room I have all the small ones in my mom's curio cabinet I have one that is 3 foot tall not sure where to put it hubby throws it if I put it on the bed and one other dressed as a pirate and a mug that mom bought me I love my eeyores


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a guess... It looks like there are some wrapped stitches. Makes for an odd look.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The socks look cute in themselves but I don't like the look of the heel myself.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Those just made me smile. Love the beribboned tails.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like someone didn't know how to do a heel !!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Odd indeed :sm06:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I love Eeyore! These are very cute socks but I can't see how they would be worn in your shoes.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting, I love the socks.


----------



## mammadf (Sep 15, 2016)

Look like slippers to me.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are so cute.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

mammadf said:


> Look like slippers to me.


Agree; I believe they are slippers; very cute.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I would love to make them for my friend and turn them into slippers

quote=LindaH]I love Eeyore! These are very cute socks but I can't see how they would be worn in your shoes.[/quote]


----------



## BettyLeo (Dec 19, 2013)

very odd, i will stay with my grandma pattern


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

It looks like wraps they didn't pick up correctly. My GD thinks they are cute.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

tatonkawoman said:


> I saw these pictures on Pinterest. Don't especially care for them, but the heels caught my eye. They look strange to me, look like they wove yarn back and forth to reinforce them? Do the heels look strange to you??


A..looks like simple short row heel socks....with a fairly heavy weight yarn to me.
A fun way to re-inforce heels is to use Eye Of Partridge stitching on heels.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I love the socks! The heel does look odd, but I would be more concerned about his ears dragging on the ground. Maybe just use them as slipper socks.


----------



## judymh (Jun 30, 2011)

What a coincidence that you posted this today. Over 50 years ago the students at the University of Texas at Austin started giving Eeyore a big birthday party on the last week-end of April so his birthday was celebrated this past week-end. The socks brought back fun memories! :sm02:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

These are cute slipper socks


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I think they did short-row wrap and turn shaping. Most patterns tell you to pick up the wrap and knit it with the wrapped stitch and it doesn't show. This looks like they just left the wrap down. I have left my wraps down on items. It shows more and leaves a tiny bit of a hole, but I use the wraps to count!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love them. Yes the heel was done a different way. Don't know a thing about it.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Have found the socks for sale, cannot find the pattern. One link said it was a free pattern, but unable to access it. Please let me know if anyone finds a pattern source.


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

These have to be the cutest socks I've ever seen!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

How fun! :sm24:


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Eeyore Tails, so cute!!
I have a friend, who has a friend who acts kind of like Eeyore, & it would be cool to give her them a gift of those ????


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Runner Girl said:


> Agree; I believe they are slippers; very cute.


They look like house slippers and not socks to be worn inside a shoe to me with a wrap around regular knit stitches for extra reinforcement. Kind of cute slippers.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute, but I would use a different heel if I made them


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute, but I would use a different heel if I made them


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I love Eeyore! I wonder if they are comfortable on the heels though...


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Darling!


----------



## knittingnana60x (Aug 20, 2015)

It would not be that hard to substitute a different heel. I would love the pattern, if anyone finds it. I love Eeyore, and for Christmas I received Eeyore pjs so making them as slippers would add to that ensemble.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I like them.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Adore the socks, but then I adore eyeore! Know nothing about knitting socks so can't advise on heel, although I agree maybe someone did not know how to knit heels.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I wish I could find a pattern for them, but even revelry did not have thhat pattern


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

reply to sftflannelnjeans - from my previous post - Have found the socks for sale, cannot find the pattern. One link said it was a free pattern, but unable to access it. Please let me know if anyone finds a pattern source.


----------



## debilley (Jul 25, 2018)

Where do you search for this pattern?


----------

